# Genocidio.



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Prendendo spunto dal thread sul razzismo, posto un articolo che racconta un orribile genocidio della storia, nel quale tutta la civiltà occidentale (chiesa cattolica e protestante comprese) è stata coinvolta:

http://www.fainotizia.it/2008/02/29/il-genocidio-dei-nativi-americani-deve-essere-riconosciuto


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

terrificante.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Prendendo spunto dal thread sul razzismo, posto un articolo che racconta un orribile genocidio della storia, nel quale tutta la civiltà occidentale (chiesa cattolica e protestante comprese) è stata coinvolta:
> 
> http://www.fainotizia.it/2008/02/29/il-genocidio-dei-nativi-americani-deve-essere-riconosciuto




"Il sole si leva, brilla per lungo tempo, tramonta, scende ed è perso. Così sarà per gli indiani.... passeranno ancora un paio d'anni e ciò che l'uomo bianco scrive nei suoi libri sarà tutto ciò che si potrà ancora udire a proposito degli indiani".

Geronimo (1829-1909)

Mi sono venuti i brividi nel leggere la frase di Geronimo....in poche righe ha raccontato la distruzione del suo popolo.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

_"Il cane che lecca una mano non vede il coltello nascosto nell'altra. Non è come e da chi nasci, ma come sai vivere e come sai morire che rivela a quale popolo d'uomini appartieni."_ (Cavallo Pazzo)


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

*genoicidio armeno*

Nel 1890 nell'Impero Ottomano si contavano circa 2 milioni di armeni, in maggioranza cristiani-ortodossi. Gli armeni erano sostenuti dalla Russia nella loro lotta per l'indipendenza, poiché la Russia aspirava ad indebolire l'Impero ottomano per annetterne dei territori ed eventualmente appropriarsi di Costantinopoli. Per reprimere il movimento autonomista armeno, il Governo ottomano incoraggiò fra i Curdi, con i quali condivideva il territorio nell'Armenia storica, sentimenti di odio anti-armeno.
L'oppressione che dovettero subire dai Curdi e l'aumento delle tasse imposto dal governo turco esasperò gli Armeni fino alla rivolta, alla quale l'esercito ottomano, affiancato da milizie irregolari curde, rispose assassinando migliaia di armeni e bruciandone i villaggi (1894). Due anni dopo, probabilmente per ottenere visibilità internazionale, alcuni rivoluzionari armeni occuparono la banca ottomana a Istanbul.
La reazione fu un _pogrom_ anti-armeno da parte di turchi islamici in cui persero la vita 50.000 armeni. Il grado di coinvolgimento del governo ottomano nel pogrom è oggetto di discussione.

*Secondo massacro armeno *

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Armenianmassacres.jpg http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Armenianmassacres.jpg
Fossa comune di armeni durante il genocidio del 1915


Nel periodo precedente la prima guerra mondiale all'impero ottomano era succeduto il governo dei «Giovani Turchi». Costoro temevano che gli armeni potessero allearsi coi russi, di cui erano nemici. Il 1909 registrò un eccidio di almeno 30.000 persone nella regione della Cilicia. Successivamente nel 1915 alcuni battaglioni armeni dell'esercito russo cominciarono a reclutare fra le loro fila armeni che in precedenza avevano militato nell'esercito ottomano. Intanto l'esercito francese finanziava e armava a sua volta gli armeni, incitandoli alla rivolta contro il nascente potere repubblicano[1]. Nella notte tra il 23 e il 24 aprile 1915 vennero eseguiti i primi arresti tra l'Elite armena di Costantinopoli. L'operazione proseguì l'indomani e nei giorni seguenti. In un mese più di mille intellettuali armeni, tra cui giornalisti, scrittori, poeti e perfino delegati al Parlamento furono deportati verso l'interno dell'Anatolia e massacrati per strada.
Arresti e deportazioni furono compiute in massima parte dai «Giovani Turchi». Nelle _marce della morte_, che coinvolsero 1.200.000 persone, centinaia di migliaia morirono di fame, malattia o sfinimento. Altre centinaia di migliaia furono massacrate dalla milizia curda e dall'esercito turco. Le fotografie di Armin T. Wegener sono la testimonianza di quei fatti.

*Numero dei morti* 

Il numero di morti esatto è controverso. Le fonti turche tendono a minimizzare la cifra, le armene a gonfiarla.
Nel 1896 il governo ottomano registrava in 1.440.000 gli Armeni residenti in Anatolia. Secondo il Patriarcato armeno di Costantinopoli, nel 1914 gli Armeni anatolici andavano da un minimo di 1.845.000 ad un massimo di 2.100.000. Le stime variano da un minimo di 950.000 secondo le fonti scritte turche fino a 3.500.000 secondo le ipotesi degli Armeni.
Lo storico Arnold J. Toynbee, che fu ufficiale in Anatolia nella prima guerra mondiale, stima in 1.800.000 il numero complessivo degli Armeni di quel paese. L'Enciclopedia Britannica indica come probabile il numero di 1.750.000.
Il numero degli armeni morti nel secondo massacro è ancora più controverso. Fonti turche stimano il numero dei morti in 200.000, mentre quelle armene arrivano a 2.500.000. Talat Pasha, Gran Visir nel 1917-1918 e importante Giovane Turco, stima la cifra in 300.000 morti.
Toynbee ritiene che i morti furono 600.000, come pure McCarthy. Gli storici stimano che la cifra vari fra i 500.000 e 2.000.000 di morti, ma il totale di 1.200.000/1.300.000 è quello più diffuso e comunemente accettato.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

consiglio di vedere le invasioni barbariche. grande film. 
il protagonista afferma che se il novecento può essere definito il secolo
degli stermini (guerre mondiali, Hiroshima, Shoa,ecc ecc), il XVI secolo può
essere chiamato il secolo degli stermini al cubo.... le truppe spagnole e
portoghesi, seguite da quelle francesi e inglesi e olandesi, sterminarono
oltre 200 milioni di persone, fra Incas, Atzechi e varie popolazioni Indios
dell'America...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> consiglio di vedere le invasioni barbariche. grande film.
> il protagonista afferma che se il novecento può essere definito il secolo
> degli stermini (guerre mondiali, Hiroshima, Shoa,ecc ecc), il XVI secolo può
> essere chiamato il secolo degli stermini al cubo.... le truppe spagnole e
> ...


 ed il XVII con le guerre di religione europee... diciamolo, l'attività preferita dall'uomo è sempre stata quella di massacrare i suoi simili. I pretesti per farlo non sono mai mancati...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ed il XVII con le guerre di religione europee... *diciamolo, l'attività preferita dall'uomo è sempre stata quella di massacrare i suoi simili. I pretesti per farlo non sono mai mancati*...


purtroppo è proprio così.
La pace non si sa manco dove stia di casa


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> purtroppo è proprio così.
> La pace non si sa manco dove stia di casa


 La pace annoia l'essere umano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   purtroppo mi sa proprio che aveva ragione Eraclito.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La pace annoia l'essere umano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esatto.
la guerra è nel dna dell'uomo.
ghè un casso de fa'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

I numeri non fanno il genocidio.
Se anche fossero state distrutte popolazioni di un numero esiguo ugualmente sarebbe da considerare un vergognoso genocidio.
Ma alcuni numeri qui riportati sono esagerati.
Del resto tuttora siamo corresponsabili del genocidio degli idios amazzonici, benché siano pochi non è meno grave il fatto ...presto non ci saranno più.

Ma è anche quel che tanti auspicano dei Rom e Sinti.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I numeri non fanno il genocidio.
> Se anche fossero state distrutte popolazioni di un numero esiguo ugualmente sarebbe da considerare un vergognoso genocidio.
> Ma alcuni numeri qui riportati sono esagerati.
> Del resto tuttora siamo corresponsabili del genocidio degli idios amazzonici, benché siano pochi non è meno grave il fatto ...presto non ci saranno più.
> ...


lo fanno eccome, Persa... perchè è stata sterminata una intera parte di umanità, visto che nel xiv secolo la popolazione mondiale era circa di 400.000.000 di anime.
e cmq i nativi americani morirono più che altro a causa di germi a loro sconosciuti importati dai conquistadores e non a causa delle armi.
successe anche in europa nel periodo della peste importata dall'asia, cmq.
se penso al razzismo penso anche a quanto hanno fatto per l'umanità intera persone coma sabin e senza mai brevettare il vaccino


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Mi fa molto piacere questo 3d! 
Ricordiamoci sempre che non sono stati sterminati solo gli "ebrei". 
Ogni essere umano ha la stessa dignità che sia ebreo, nazista, turco, armeno...ecc...ecc..ecc...

Ecco a me dispiace che ci si ricordi sempre e solo di loro. 

Che la giornata della memoria sia solo per loro.

E non per ogni genocidio.

Mi fa piacere che quello che scrivo rimanga.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mi fa molto piacere questo 3d!
> Ricordiamoci sempre che non sono stati sterminati solo gli "ebrei".
> Ogni essere umano ha la stessa dignità che sia ebreo, nazista, turco, armeno...ecc...ecc..ecc...
> 
> ...


questa cosa mi ha sempre lasciata confusa.
Non è che ricordando gli ebrei ci si dimentichi degli armeni, degli indiani e di tutti gli altri.
Ci si ricorda di miliardi di uomini uccisi per un cazzo.
Stop


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I numeri non fanno il genocidio.
> Se anche fossero state distrutte popolazioni di un numero esiguo ugualmente sarebbe da considerare un vergognoso genocidio.
> Ma alcuni numeri qui riportati sono esagerati.
> Del resto tuttora siamo corresponsabili del genocidio degli idios amazzonici, benché siano pochi non è meno grave il fatto ...presto non ci saranno più.
> ...


 I numeri contribuiscono a farlo, invece. Altrimenti anche un singolo omicidio sarebbe genocidio. 
Se tu elimini da un intero continente una popolazione di decine di milioni di individui... cos'é? Come mai si insisterebbe tanto sul numero di 6 milioni di ebrei, se il numero non fosse importante?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I numeri contribuiscono a farlo, invece. Altrimenti anche un singolo omicidio sarebbe genocidio.
> Se tu elimini da un intero continente una popolazione di decine di milioni di individui... cos'é? Come mai si insisterebbe tanto sul numero di 6 milioni di ebrei, se il numero non fosse importante?


Se elimini un'intera popolazione E' genocidio (non se elimini un singolo, è omicidio, o un gruppo, strage) anche se si tratta di un migliaio di individui.
Sul numero degli ebrei si insiste per la differenza qualitativa di quello sterminio organizzato su scala industriale e  non, come per altri casi, come effetto voluto, ma in conseguenza di un'invasione o dell'occupazione di un territorio.
Inoltre quello sterminio è il risultato di un odio secolare che persiste tuttora.
Nessuno dice che i nativi americani avevano le pretesa di bloccare lo sviluppo dell'allevamento e dell'agricoltura, ma tuttora si insiste a dire che gli ebrei sono avidi, avari e che avevano in mano il potere economico.
Spero che si capisca che non intendo giustificare il genocidio degli indiani d'America.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa cosa mi ha sempre lasciata confusa.
> Non è che ricordando gli ebrei ci si dimentichi degli armeni, degli indiani e di tutti gli altri.
> Ci si ricorda di miliardi di uomini uccisi per un cazzo.
> Stop


 
vorrei che le mie parole non venissero mal interpretate. però credo anch'io che la giornata della memoria sia stata un po'"monopolizzata". In parole povere gli altri tremendi genoicidi della storia passano in secondo piano. Conosco un sacco di gente che non hanno mai sentito parlare, ad esempio, del genoicidio degli armeni, mentre tutti conoscono il genoicidio degli ebrei


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se elimini un'intera popolazione E' genocidio (non se elimini un singolo, è omicidio, o un gruppo, strage) anche se si tratta di un migliaio di individui.
> Sul numero degli ebrei si insiste per la differenza qualitativa di quello sterminio organizzato su scala industriale e non, come per altri casi, come effetto voluto, ma in conseguenza di un'invasione o dell'occupazione di un territorio.
> Inoltre quello sterminio è il risultato di un odio secolare che persiste tuttora.
> Nessuno dice che i nativi americani avevano le pretesa di bloccare lo sviluppo dell'allevamento e dell'agricoltura, ma tuttora si insiste a dire che gli ebrei sono avidi, avari e che avevano in mano il potere economico.
> Spero che si capisca che non intendo giustificare il genocidio degli indiani d'America.


Mah... io queste differenze qualitative nello sterminio degli ebrei rispetto ad altri genocidi non le vedo affatto. Sono stati usati metodi diversi, perchè la tecnologia e l'organizzazione li consentivano. Ma per il resto, è uno dei tanti orrendi macelli della storia in cui l'uomo si è distinto.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vorrei che le mie parole non venissero mal interpretate. però credo anch'io che la giornata della memoria sia stata un po'"monopolizzata". In parole povere gli altri tremendi genoicidi della storia passano in secondo piano. Conosco un sacco di gente che non hanno mai sentito parlare, ad esempio, del genoicidio degli armeni, mentre tutti conoscono il genoicidio degli ebrei


... perchè, i gulag organizzati dai liberatori di Auschwitz li dimentichiamo? I comunisti russi hanno massacrato milioni e milioni di loro compatrioti.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... perchè, i gulag organizzati dai liberatori di Auschwitz li dimentichiamo? I comunisti russi hanno massacrato milioni e milioni di loro compatrioti.


 
è vero. una volta parlavo con un signore albanese sulle differenze tra Italia e Albania, quando ho accennato ai crimini del comunismo mi ha detto che non è vero niente e che sono solo invenzioni....sono rimasta di pietra


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è vero. una volta parlavo con un signore albanese sulle differenze tra Italia e Albania,* quando ho accennato ai crimini del comunismo mi ha detto che non è vero niente e che sono solo invenzioni.*...sono rimasta di pietra


 Si certo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Pol Pot, Stalin, Mao... tutti bravi ragazzi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Solo loro tre avranno fatto ammazzare circa cinquanta milioni di esseri umani...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si certo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+ che altro io parlavo dei gulag e della mancanza di libertà di espressione in Russia e nei paesi con regime comunista. Volevo darli da leggere Arcipelago Gulag ma poi ho pensato che era talmente ignorante che avrei sprecato solo tempo a parlar con lui


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

Molti modi, questa è una cosa che avrei voluto già dire sul thread razzismo ma avendo preso, anche per mio demerito, una piega diversa, lo dico. qui.
Fermo restando che è vero quanto sin qui detto circa la necessità di equparare nell'orrore tutti i genocidi e fermo restando che concordo circa la tattica di Israele di utilizzare l'Olocausto come arma politica
Ritengo che l'Olocausto abbia avuto una sistematicità, una scientificità di esecuzione ed una modalità esecutiva che lo rende diverso e più mostruoso degli altri.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Molti modi, questa è una cosa che avrei voluto già dire sul thread razzismo ma avendo preso, anche per mio demerito, una piega diversa, lo dico. qui.
> Fermo restando che è vero quanto sin qui detto circa la necessità di equparare nell'orrore tutti i genocidi e fermo restando che concordo circa la tattica di Israele di utilizzare l'Olocausto come arma politica
> Ritengo che l'Olocausto abbia avuto una sistematicità, una scientificità di esecuzione ed una modalità esecutiva che lo rende diverso e più mostruoso degli altri.


 
Il mese scorso lessi questo libro. Ero prevenuto: pensai he avendolo scritto un giornalista americano di origini ebraiche non sarebbe stato obiettivo. E poi Irving. lo storico, mi è simpatico, benché un tantino leggero nel ricosruire documenti e tradurli .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ebbene ho trovato questo libro privo di valutazioni ma pieno zeppo di fatti.
E quando l'autore ha dovuto spiegare perché era necessario resistere a Irving e mostrare al mondo il pericolo insito nel negazionismo (di cui Irving non un è un seguace, strict sensu inteso, ma che non ha esistato a supportare quando questo tirava acqua al suo mulino - la tesi che Hitler fose all'oscuro dello sterminio degli ebrei - ) mi ha convinto.
Peraltro è un preciso lavoro ricostruttivo su tutta la saggistica inerente alla questione ebraica.
Molto bello. Lo consiglierei

http://www.tealibri.it/scheda.asp?idlibro=3142


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Molti modi, questa è una cosa che avrei voluto già dire sul thread razzismo ma avendo preso, anche per mio demerito, una piega diversa, lo dico. qui.
> Fermo restando che è vero quanto sin qui detto circa la necessità di equparare nell'orrore tutti i genocidi e fermo restando che concordo circa la tattica di Israele di utilizzare l'Olocausto come arma politica
> Ritengo che l'Olocausto abbia avuto *una sistematicità, una scientificità di esecuzione ed una modalità esecutiva* che lo rende diverso e più mostruoso degli altri.


Rock, sui primi due punti non vedo una particolare diversità con le altre stragi programmate di cui è purtroppo è ricca la storia... la modalità esecutiva è invece indubbiamente diversa, ma questo solo grazie alla tecnologia a dsiposizione della macchina di morte.
Essendo via via aumentata la capacità distruttiva, le modalità esecutive dei massacri sono diventate sempre più sofisticate. Se l'inquisizione avesse avuto a disposizione camere a gas e forni crematori industriali, invece che dieci milioni di vittime magari ne faceva cinque volte di più.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *Secondo massacro armeno *
> 
> 
> Fossa comune di armeni durante il genocidio del 1915
> ...


 "La masseria delle allodole"
bellissimo, commovente, ben scritto....


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> "La masseria delle allodole"
> bellissimo, commovente, ben scritto....


 
lo leggerò. thanks


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*............*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> Nel 1890 nell'Impero Ottomano si contavano circa 2 milioni di armeni, in maggioranza cristiani-ortodossi. Gli armeni erano sostenuti dalla Russia nella loro lotta per l'indipendenza, poiché la Russia aspirava ad indebolire l'Impero ottomano per annetterne dei territori ed eventualmente appropriarsi di Costantinopoli. Per reprimere il movimento autonomista armeno, il Governo ottomano incoraggiò fra i Curdi, con i quali condivideva il territorio nell'Armenia storica, sentimenti di odio anti-armeno.
> L'oppressione che dovettero subire dai Curdi e l'aumento delle tasse imposto dal governo turco esasperò gli Armeni fino alla rivolta, alla quale l'esercito ottomano, affiancato da milizie irregolari curde, rispose assassinando migliaia di armeni e bruciandone i villaggi (1894). Due anni dopo, probabilmente per ottenere visibilità internazionale, alcuni rivoluzionari armeni occuparono la banca ottomana a Istanbul.
> La reazione fu un _pogrom_ anti-armeno da parte di turchi islamici in cui persero la vita 50.000 armeni. Il grado di coinvolgimento del governo ottomano nel pogrom è oggetto di discussione.
> 
> ...


 
E' interessantissimo e shoccante.
Però dimostra una cosa. che questo terribile genocidio è stato motivato da ragioni geopolitiche.
Mi chiedo: lo stesso può dirsi della persecuzione nazista contro gli ebrei? Lì c'è solo dell'altro, c'è della prtesa diversità razziale tout court, mi parrebbe.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' interessantissimo e shoccante.
> Però dimostra una cosa. che questo terribile genocidio è stato motivato da ragioni geopolitiche.
> Mi chiedo: lo stesso può dirsi della persecuzione nazista contro gli ebrei? Lì c'è solo dell'altro, c'è della prtesa diversità razziale tout court, mi parrebbe.


non ne sono così certa, in fondo non sono poi così "diversi" dagli europei...culturale, forse?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> non ne sono così certa, in fondo non sono poi così "diversi" dagli europei...culturale, forse?


Ciao: non ho capito se sei d'accordo con me sul fatto che non esiste una reale motivazione che per quanto perversa possa giustificare l'Olocausto, o meno?


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

mi sembra inutile discutere su quale genocidio o omicidio sia stato più crudele.
Leggevo poco fa il commento di Soleluna sul genocidio degli armeni, e pensavo al libro.
E' un libro scritto da una discendente di sopravvissuti. Parla della sua famiglia. 
I personaggi hanno ovviamente carattere, vividezza, sono persone reali.
Li ami, dalla prima pagina, nelle loro caratteristiche, nelle loro miserie, nella loro umanità.
E quando uno di loro non ce la fa, quando nel percorso che li conduce verso la morte (ma loro non lo sanno, pensano di essere portati verso una città solo armena....) trova una morte ancor più orrenda, dopo violenza, privazioni, bassezze immani, è come se ti fosse morto un amico.
Purtroppo trovo che parlare di genocidio ci porti spesso a dimenticare quel dolore che dovremmo provare ogni giorni ricordando.
Come ieri scriveva Minerva citando Primo Levi, bisogna guardare che non riaccada, ogni istante, guardare ad ognuno di quegli uomini, che siano 6 milioni, 800mila o anche solo poche decine o uno solo, come un fratello.
Ha importanza definire quale genocidio sia stato il peggiore?
Se non portasse all'effetto opposto di negazione (la gente sbuffa, cambia canale, mette su Striscia) chiederei di fare un giorno della memoria a settimana, per tutte quelle etnie, gruppi, persone, uccisi ingiustamente.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' interessantissimo e shoccante.
> Però dimostra una cosa. che questo terribile genocidio è stato motivato da ragioni geopolitiche.
> Mi chiedo: lo stesso può dirsi della persecuzione nazista contro gli ebrei? Lì c'è solo dell'altro, *c'è della prtesa diversità razziale tout court*, mi parrebbe.


Rock quella era la scusa... tranne alcuni invasati, i nazisti sapevano benissimo che gli ebrei erano uomini a tutti gli effetti. A parole disprezzavano la scienza giudaica, di nascosto costruivano la bomba atomica con le teorie di Einstein e Fermi.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sembra inutile discutere su quale genocidio o omicidio sia stato più crudele.
> Leggevo poco fa il commento di Soleluna sul genocidio degli armeni, e pensavo al libro.
> E' un libro scritto da una discendente di sopravvissuti. Parla della sua famiglia.
> I personaggi hanno ovviamente carattere, vividezza, sono persone reali.
> ...


 
anch'io quando ho letto "Il diario di Anna Frank" ho avuto le tue stesse sensazioni, era diventata quasi reali...vedevo il suo nascondiglio, sentivo l'odore delle loro provviste guaste, sentivo la paura x ogni + piccolo rumore. Quando alla fine è stata catturata ho provato quasi smarrimento


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Rock quella era la scusa... tranne alcuni invasati, i nazisti sapevano benissimo che gli ebrei erano uomini a tutti gli effetti. A parole disprezzavano la scienza giudaica, di nascosto costruivano la bomba atomica cone le teorie di Einstein e Fermi.


 posso aggiungere che erano un ottimo bersaglio economico (avevano banche, società di prestiti, denaro e gioielli) ed un perfetto obiettivo sociale (essendo invisi a molti, come oggi sono invise tante etnie per colpa di una parte, solo una parte, della stessa popolazione)


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Rock *quella era la scusa.*.. tranne alcuni invasati, i nazisti sapevano benissimo che gli ebrei erano uomini a tutti gli effetti. A parole disprezzavano la scienza giudaica, di nascosto costruivano la bomba atomica cone le teorie di Einstein e Fermi.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sembra inutile discutere su quale genocidio o omicidio sia stato più crudele.
> Leggevo poco fa il commento di Soleluna sul genocidio degli armeni, e pensavo al libro.
> E' un libro scritto da una discendente di sopravvissuti. Parla della sua famiglia.
> I personaggi hanno ovviamente carattere, vividezza, sono persone reali.
> ...


Eppure gli ebrei ritengono che negare l'unicità di quanto loro capitato significhi in qualche modo fare il gioco di hi ne vuole sminuire la portata, sostenendo "non è successo solo a voi".
Grande, se posso permettermi, se l'argomento ti interessa, leggilo quel libro che ho segnalato.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anch'io quando ho letto "Il diario di Anna Frank" ho avuto le tue stesse sensazioni, era diventata quasi reali...vedevo il suo nascondiglio, sentivo l'odore delle loro provviste guaste, sentivo la paura x ogni + piccolo rumore. Quando alla fine è stata catturata ho provato quasi smarrimento


 Ogni volta che succede qualcosa che mi fa pensare 'se questo è un uomo' mi ricordo 'eppure, nonostante, tutto, io credo che gli uomini siano buoni'.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Eppure gli ebrei ritengono che negare l'unicità di quanto loro capitato significhi in qualche modo fare il gioco di hi ne vuole sminuire la portata, sostenendo "non è successo solo a voi".
> Grande, se posso permettermi, se l'argomento ti interessa, leggilo quel libro che ho segnalato.


non so se loro vogliano difendere tale 'unicità'.
so che a volte le ragioni delle cose non sono così 'cristalline': forse gli ebrei non vogliono essere accomunati ad altre tragedie di simile portata (non numerica, ma sociale) perchè nell'eccezionalità è più facile che si mantenga il ricordo. E il ricordo non serve solo a loro, ma ad ogni etnia.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ogni volta che succede qualcosa che mi fa pensare 'se questo è un uomo' mi ricordo 'eppure, nonostante, tutto, io credo che gli uomini siano buoni'.


ho portato questa poesia all'esame di terza media. mi sembrava fosse l'unica poesia utile dell'universo letterario. col tempo ho imparato ad apprezzare anche le altre ma questa è chiara nella mia anima, non ricordo a memoria le parole ma il significato è un marchio a fuoco nel cuore


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Grande82 ha detto:


> non so se loro vogliano difendere tale 'unicità'.
> so che a volte le ragioni delle cose non sono così 'cristalline': forse gli ebrei non vogliono essere accomunati ad altre tragedie di simile portata (non numerica, ma sociale) perchè nell'eccezionalità è più facile che si mantenga il ricordo. E il ricordo non serve solo a loro, ma ad ogni etnia.


hai centrato il cuore della questione. E non saprei come dar loro torto, sai?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> hai centrato il cuore della questione. E non saprei come dar loro torto, sai?


ma il punto è che non è l'unico. questo non significa assolutamente minimizzare quello che è successo, ma non trovo nemmeno giusto fare una scala dell'orrore. tutti i genoicidi e le persecuzioni della storia sono orrore. tutti!


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *Eppure gli ebrei ritengono che negare l'unicità di quanto loro capitato significhi in qualche modo fare il gioco di hi ne vuole sminuire la porta*ta, sostenendo "non è successo solo a voi".
> Grande, se posso permettermi, se l'argomento ti interessa, leggilo quel libro che ho segnalato.


 Gli ebrei si ritengono "unici" da tempi immemorabili. Questo non vuol dire che lo siano.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *posso aggiungere che erano un ottimo bersaglio economico *(avevano banche, società di prestiti, denaro e gioielli) ed un perfetto obiettivo sociale (essendo invisi a molti, come oggi sono invise tante etnie per colpa di una parte, solo una parte, della stessa popolazione)


Tutt'ora lo sono e questo fa incacchiare parecchi


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tutt'ora lo sono e questo fa incacchiare parecchi


 Veramente i bersagli economici li scelgono loro...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente i bersagli economici li scelgono loro...


E gli Indiani si incazzano (Indiani dell'India)


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E gli Indiani si incazzano (Indiani dell'India)


 C'è chi sta dietro il fucile, chi davanti... e gli indiani, porelli, stanno davanti.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> C'è chi sta dietro il fucile, chi davanti... e gli indiani, *porelli,* stanno davanti.




Uhmmm ...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhmmm ...


Hai un'idiosincrasia per gli Indiani d'India?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se elimini un'intera popolazione E' genocidio (non se elimini un singolo, è omicidio, o un gruppo, strage) anche se si tratta di un migliaio di individui.
> Sul numero degli ebrei si insiste per la differenza qualitativa di quello sterminio organizzato su scala industriale e non, come per altri casi, come effetto voluto, ma in conseguenza di un'invasione o dell'occupazione di un territorio.
> Inoltre quello sterminio è il risultato di un odio secolare che persiste tuttora.
> Nessuno dice che i nativi americani avevano le pretesa di bloccare lo sviluppo dell'allevamento e dell'agricoltura, ma tuttora si insiste a dire che gli ebrei sono avidi, avari e che avevano in mano il potere economico.
> Spero che si capisca che non intendo giustificare il genocidio degli indiani d'America.


Ripeto: ma come mai esiste questo odio? 
Ma secondo te, lehman e brothers...di chi è?
Guarda che gli ebrei sono un popolo di menti raffinatissime. 
Chi credi abbia in mano la finanza statunitense?
Gli indiani nelle riserve?

Ma ripeto i miei sono dati di fatto. Come dire il sole splende.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Hai un'idiosincrasia per gli Indiani d'India?


Non tutti


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli ebrei si ritengono "unici" da tempi immemorabili. Questo non vuol dire che lo siano.


Allora: vi piaccia o meno io ho lavorato per loro. Loro non distinguono tra italiano, francese, tedesco, ricco, povero...ecc...ecc..ecc..MA solo tra ebreo e goi. Goi sta per "non ebreo". 

Questo popolo è sempre stato perseguitato. 
Basti leggere la Bibbia. 

Con loro perfino i romani hanno avuto problemi. Finchè si arrivò alla diaspora. 

Cioè in buona sostanza per loro...il loro prossimo...è l'essere umano ebreo. Per gli altri non si sentono in obbligo.

Per cui...se fai un contratto di lavoro. Il sabato non si lavora, ma la domenica si. Perchè tu cristiano devi rispettare il loro sabato, ma loro ( dato che ti pagano) non si sentono in dovere di rispettare la tua domenica.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Allora: vi piaccia o meno io ho lavorato per loro. Loro non distinguono tra italiano, francese, tedesco, ricco, povero...ecc...ecc..ecc..MA solo tra ebreo e goi. Goi sta per "non ebreo".
> 
> Questo popolo è sempre stato perseguitato.
> Basti leggere la Bibbia.
> ...


e quindi?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non tutti


Lui però lo salviamo ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' interessantissimo e shoccante.
> Però dimostra una cosa. che questo terribile genocidio è stato motivato da ragioni geopolitiche.
> Mi chiedo: lo stesso può dirsi della persecuzione nazista contro gli ebrei? Lì c'è solo dell'altro, c'è della prtesa diversità razziale tout court, mi parrebbe.


No c'era di mezzo il denaro. Il rabbino mi ha detto, che il signor Hitler, ha mandato nella camere, solo la povera gente, ignara, quelli che non contavano. I ricchi, non sono stati toccati. Mi ha perfino spiegato, che dentro di loro ci sono determinate fazioni in perenne lotta. Caste insomma, infatti, lui e la sua famiglia, non si sognerebbero mai di andare in Israele.

Ma liberi di non credere...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non tutti


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quindi?


Asu: vuoi essere rispettata? Ok. Mi devi rispettare. Vuoi che io rispetti la tua religione? Ok...tu devi rispettare la mia. 

Ti sembra che in Palestina...ci sia rispetto? 

Una pacifica convivenza? 

Dai vai a fare un saltin...e poi ci racconti.

Ma al solito...loro sono le vittime innocenti dell'odio e i palestinesi i cattivoni terroristi.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Asu: vuoi essere rispettata? Ok. Mi devi rispettare. Vuoi che io rispetti la tua religione? Ok...tu devi rispettare la mia.
> 
> Ti sembra che in Palestina...ci sia rispetto?
> 
> ...


mi chiedevo che attinenza avesse questo tuo commento con il titolo e il tema del tred...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto: ma come mai esiste questo odio?
> Ma secondo te, lehman e brothers...di chi è?
> Guarda che gli ebrei sono un popolo di menti raffinatissime.
> Chi credi abbia in mano la finanza statunitense?
> ...


 Su "dati di fatto" come questo si basano le persecuzioni di qualunque gruppo.
Non ho altro da dire.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lui però lo salviamo ...


 Grandioso!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   che film!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente i bersagli economici li scelgono loro...


Certo!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo!!!


 Ma è un fatto legato alle proibizioni economiche della Chiesa Cattolica, che nel medioevo impediva ai cristiani di prestare denaro ad interesse.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Su "dati di fatto" come questo si basano le persecuzioni di qualunque gruppo.
> Non ho altro da dire.


Rilancio...la mia domanda è questa:
Perchè tanto odio Persa? Perchè?

Sai no..una bella frase di DOn Bosco: 
" Fate la carità ai poveri, prima che si sentano costretti a rubare!"


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è un fatto legato alle proibizioni economiche della Chiesa Cattolica, che nel medioevo impediva ai cristiani di prestare denaro ad interesse.


O agli ebrei di intraprendere qualsiasi attività imprenditoriale? Erano ammessi alle corporazioni? No.


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lui però lo salviamo ...


scusate...Blake Edwards e  Peter Sellers..che coppia!


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> O agli ebrei di intraprendere qualsiasi attività imprenditoriale? *Erano ammessi alle corporazioni*? No.


 Assolutamente no!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no!


Quindi ripiegarono su altro. Tipo l'usura.
Prendere in odio gli usurai cosa ci vuole?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate...Blake Edwards e Peter Sellers..che coppia!


Blake Edwards è grande quanto sellers.

hai per caso visto un misconsociuto filmetto chiamato Skin Deep?

E' una pietrina a 24 carati per me ....


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Blake Edwards è grande quanto sellers.
> 
> hai per caso visto un misconsociuto filmetto chiamato Skin Deep?
> 
> E' una pietrina a 24 carati per me ....


mi manca ...nel senso no


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Quindi ripiegarono su altro. Tipo l'usura.
> Prendere in odio gli usurai cosa ci vuole?


Sono stati un ottimo bersaglio per poter convogliare su di essi le ire di un popolo, arrabbiato per altro... sono stati accusati di deicidio dai preti, costretti ai margini economici dai regnanti... chi meglio di loro poteva rappresentare il perfetto capro espiatorio? E come sempre capita, a farne le spese sono quasi sempre i semplici.

Il trucco è sempre lo stesso... c'è un qualche casino difficile da risolvere? Crea la diversione e mostrala alla gente... distraila, facendola incazzare col nuovo nemico. Poi oggi con la tv è fin troppo facile farlo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Minerva ha detto:


> mi manca


Riso malinconico per due ore. E il protagonista, John Ritter, era talmente calato nella parte del depresso alcolizzato cronico da essere morto ubriaco in piscina alcuni anni dopo. Mi era supersimpatico.
ma anche Willam Holden in SOB è megagalattico ....


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è un fatto legato alle proibizioni economiche della Chiesa Cattolica, che nel medioevo impediva ai cristiani di prestare denaro ad interesse.


Certo c'erano i Templari a farlo! Suvvia teniamo tutto in famiglia!


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo c'erano i Templari a farlo! Suvvia teniamo tutto in famiglia!


I Templari come i cavalieri Teutonici erano un ordine combattente ed avevano delle dispense particolari... però alla fine i soldi il papa glieli ha fatti sputar fuori fino all'utlima moneta, a forza di tenaglie roventi


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I Templari come i cavalieri Teutonici erano un ordine combattente ed avevano delle dispense particolari... però alla fine i soldi il papa glieli ha fatti sputar fuori fino all'utlima moneta, a forza di tenaglie roventi


Mi pare che solo i Templari potessero tenere il bottino... effettivamente quando avvenne il processo erano talmente ricchi da far rabbridire il papa e tutti i regnanti d'europa


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi pare che solo i Templari potessero tenere il bottino... effettivamente quando avvenne il processo erano talmente ricchi da far rabbridire il papa e tutti i regnanti d'europa


 anche i crucchi... però sono stati più discreti e meno avidi. I templari erano diventati dei puttanieri senza vergogna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Il che non sarebbe stato così grave se non avessero accumulato tutte quelle ricchezze che facevano gola...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> anche i crucchi... però sono stati più discreti e meno avidi. I templari erano diventati dei puttanieri senza vergogna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piu' che gola facevano girare i coglioni... Filipeddu di Francia non aveva mica voglia di ripagare il debito quando fece scoppiare il casino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sotto tortura cosa vuoi, per forza confesso d'aver baciato il culo al Gran Maestro


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono stati un ottimo bersaglio per poter convogliare su di essi le ire di un popolo, arrabbiato per altro... sono stati accusati di deicidio dai preti, costretti ai margini economici dai regnanti... chi meglio di loro poteva rappresentare il perfetto capro espiatorio? E come sempre capita, a farne le spese sono quasi sempre i semplici.
> 
> Il trucco è sempre lo stesso... c'è un qualche casino difficile da risolvere? Crea la diversione e mostrala alla gente... distraila, facendola incazzare col nuovo nemico. Poi oggi con la tv è fin troppo facile farlo.


Certo e la macchina da propraganda del Reich non scherzava! Non dimentichiamoci mai che le teste migliori, tedesche, furono anti naziste ed emigrarono.

Poi Multi...io sono basito quando vedo le facce dei carnefici. Al processo di Norimberga c'erano quattro ometti spaventati. Lo stesso dicasi di Mussolini, Chausescu, oppure vedere, che so Reina, Provenzano, Brusca...ti pare impossibile perfino che siano intelligenti. 

L'unica figura che mi ha sempre affascinato terribilmente è Hermann Goering.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo e la macchina da propraganda del Reich non scherzava! Non dimentichiamoci mai che le teste migliori, tedesche, furono anti naziste ed emigrarono.
> 
> Poi Multi...*io sono basito quando vedo le facce dei carnefici. Al processo di Norimberga c'erano quattro ometti spaventati*. Lo stesso dicasi di Mussolini, Chausescu, oppure vedere, che so Reina, Provenzano, Brusca...ti pare impossibile perfino che siano intelligenti.
> 
> L'unica figura che mi ha sempre affascinato terribilmente è Hermann Goering.


 Guarda che gli alti gerarchi del Reich erano quasi tutti piccoli borghesi... Hitler compreso. Ominicchi ottusi, con valori e mentalità terra-terra. 
Goering era un gaudente morfinomane... ma ha contribuito a distruggere la Luftwaffe con le sue idee.
Una figura davvero particolare era Rudolf Hess... ed Albert Speer, l'architetto.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Certo e la macchina da propraganda del Reich non scherzava! Non dimentichiamoci mai che le teste migliori, tedesche, furono anti naziste ed emigrarono.
> 
> Poi Multi...io sono basito quando vedo le facce dei carnefici. Al processo di Norimberga c'erano quattro ometti spaventati. Lo stesso dicasi di Mussolini, Chausescu, oppure vedere, che so Reina, Provenzano, Brusca...ti pare impossibile perfino che siano intelligenti.
> 
> L'unica figura che mi ha sempre affascinato terribilmente è Hermann Goering.


la vera Mente era Goebbels. Goering era un avido pagliaccio, infondo. ma dal passato glorioso. Himmler un pavido dotato di grande cazzimma e grande fantasia. Ribentropp un grossista di champagne francesi prestato alla diplomazia non si sa bene come. Speer un uomo valido e di spessore.

Esiste una biografia di Irving su Grosshermann pubblicata solo in lingua inglese. Dicono sia la più completa. In italiano ci sono i libri sui leader nazi di Guido Knopp in edizione economica.

Per capire la mentalità della burocrazia nazista io ho apprezzato La banalità del male di hanna arendt, storia del processo Eichmann contabile dell'Olocausto.

Arendt è stata amante di heidegger (gossip .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> la vera Mente era Goebbels. Goering era un avido pagliaccio, infondo. ma dal passato glorioso. Himmler un pavido dotato di grande cazzimma e grande fantasia. Ribentropp un grossista di champagne francesi prestato alla diplomazia non si sa bene come. Speer un uomo valido e di spessore.
> 
> Esiste una biografia di Irving su Grosshermann pubblicata solo in lingua inglese. Dicono sia la più completa. In italiano ci sono i libri sui leader nazi di Guido Knopp in edizione economica.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Se Hitler avesse subito un processo, ai capi d'accusa avrei aggiunto i suoi quadri!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se Hitler avesse subito un processo, ai capi d'accusa avrei aggiunto i suoi quadri!


ma perchè, scusa, lui dipingeva?


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma perchè, scusa, lui dipingeva?


Fu rifiutato dall'accademia di belle arti di Vienna... sennò la storia avrebbe seguito un altro corso!


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se Hitler avesse subito un processo, ai capi d'accusa avrei aggiunto i suoi quadri!


Già solo per quelli avrebbe meritato il cappio!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Fu rifiutato dall'accademia di belle arti di Vienna... sennò la storia avrebbe seguito un altro corso!


 
E' sempre colpa degli insegnanti, lo vedi?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Già solo per quelli avrebbe meritato il cappio!


Io l'avrei dato in pasto ai critici


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io l'avrei dato in pasto ai critici


 No dai... questo no! Non hai mai fatto nulla di così grave da meritare questa punizione!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fu rifiutato dall'accademia di belle arti di Vienna... sennò la storia avrebbe seguito un altro corso!


 Sono gelidi.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' sempre colpa degli insegnanti, lo vedi?


 Se pensi che bocciandolo hanno provocato una guerra mondiale... lui voleva fare l'artista fin da bambino!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No dai... questo no! Non hai mai fatto nulla di così grave da meritare questa punizione!


Mi hai fatto sputare il te...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se pensi che bocciandolo hanno provocato una guerra mondiale... lui voleva fare l'artista fin da bambino!


Mi sa che non e'mai stato bocciato... non l'hanno proprio ammesso.
C'ha tentato due volte l'hanno buttato fuori a son'e corrusu!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Se pensi che bocciandolo hanno provocato una guerra mondiale... lui voleva fare l'artista fin da bambino!


E' per questo che dal 68 promuovono tutti, per non portare cataclismi sulla coscienza ....


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

*scolastiche...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono gelidi.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' per questo che dal 68 promuovono tutti, per non portare cataclismi sulla coscienza ....


 Non ci avevo mai pensato... il 6 politico per non far nascere nuovi dittatori!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ci avevo mai pensato... il 6 politico per non far nascere nuovi dittatori!


Ora arriva la gelmini, una marea di bocciati

Lo vedi che sono fascisti?


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa che non e'mai stato bocciato... non l'hanno proprio ammesso.
> C'ha tentato due volte l'hanno buttato fuori a son'e corrusu!


 si infatti... intendevo bocciato all'esame di ammissione. Doveva essere come il figlio di Bossi!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

saranno gelidi ma non sono affatto brutti


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> saranno gelidi ma non sono affatto brutti


????? Sono...come dire...frutto di uno che ha "ambizioni" artistiche ma non ha le doti. Non si nota???


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ????? Sono...come dire...frutto di uno che ha "ambizioni" artistiche ma non ha le doti. Non si nota???


ho visto di peggio


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Però se ci si ferma un attimo a riflettere... fa pensare. Immaginate come una decisione apparentemente banale (una bocciatura) possa cambiare la storia ed influenzare la vita di così tante persone. 
Ok magari pure se il baffino avesse fatto il pittore, la seconda guerra mondiale scoppiava lo stesso. Ma sarebbe stato tutto diverso...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però se ci si ferma un attimo a riflettere... fa pensare. Immaginate come una decisione apparentemente banale (una bocciatura) possa cambiare la storia ed influenzare la vita di così tante persone.
> Ok magari pure se il baffino avesse fatto il pittore, la seconda guerra mondiale scoppiava lo stesso. Ma sarebbe stato tutto diverso...


si, incredibile.
O forse se non fosse stato lui ci sarebbe stato un altro folle non baffone


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però se ci si ferma un attimo a riflettere... fa pensare. Immaginate come una decisione apparentemente banale (una bocciatura) possa cambiare la storia ed influenzare la vita di così tante persone.
> Ok magari pure se il baffino avesse fatto il pittore, la seconda guerra mondiale scoppiava lo stesso. Ma sarebbe stato tutto diverso...


 Era una cosa che mi tormentava da bambina e sognavo la macchina del tempo...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però se ci si ferma un attimo a riflettere... fa pensare. Immaginate come una decisione apparentemente banale (una bocciatura) possa cambiare la storia ed influenzare la vita di così tante persone.
> Ok magari pure se il baffino avesse fatto il pittore, la seconda guerra mondiale scoppiava lo stesso. Ma sarebbe stato tutto diverso...


E ci sarebbe ancora il Bauhaus 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' il fato! Spero che se si ripresenti un altro nano livoroso coi baffetti lo accettino in accademia


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era una cosa che mi tormentava da bambina *e sognavo la macchina del tempo*...


... promuovetelooooo!!!!! 
Comunque da ottimi spunti di riflessione...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E ci sarebbe ancora il Bauhaus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qui da noi, baffi o meno, li facciamo almeno ministri...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

Mi sovviene quel film con Bill Murray il giorno della marmotta: si ripeteva la stessa giornata fino a quando lui non faceva the right thing.
nel nostro caso ripetere l'esame di ammissione di Adolf sino all'ammissione


----------

